# Wahoo & Walking



## Spartak (17 Mar 2019)

I'm planning on walking the Brecon Horseshoe soon.... Pen Y Fan etc.

I'd like to record my achievement, has anyone used a Wahoo Elemnt Bolt for walking or is it purely an ( excellent ) bike gps unit.

Do I need to change any settings if I do use it ... eg autopause ?


----------



## Heltor Chasca (17 Mar 2019)

It’s in my pocket on the schoolrun. The last bit I walk from the playground to the pick up area. No issues. It’s accurate enough to show (when you zoom in) which side of the road you are, so I imagine it should be ok. 

Which body appendage are you going to bolt it to?


----------



## Spartak (17 Mar 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Which body appendage are you going to bolt it to?



Lol.... I was thinking of using a bike mount & cable tieing it to my rucksack !


----------



## r04DiE (17 Mar 2019)

Yep, works a treat. Also handy for preplanning your walk and following the route when walking!


----------



## steveindenmark (18 Mar 2019)

Yes. It works well for walking. Even in the rain


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Mar 2019)

Whilst not a Wahoo unit, my wife and I used the newer version of the Garmin Edge touring while up in the Peak District last year.
It was really useful, especially for seeing which branch of a track to follow when the path was a bit ambiguous.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (18 Mar 2019)

I have used my Garmin Edge 200, kept in a jacket pocket to record walks, no issues.
You may have to change the settings from cycling to walking when (if) you upload the activity, on Strava or similar.


----------



## Phaeton (18 Mar 2019)

I found my Garmin would occasionally lose GPS if kept in my trousers pocket, but fine in a jacket pocket,


----------



## Spartak (25 Mar 2019)

The Wahoo worked a treat see my walk report....

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-5579868


----------



## davesummerh (30 Jun 2021)

I used mine yesterday and it kept auto pausing


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Jun 2021)

davesummerh said:


> I used mine yesterday and it kept auto pausing


Can you switch auto pause off? 

I have a Garmin and generally keep it switched off unless I have a particularly long ride and I'm worried about battery (although whether it would have any effect on battery usage I don't know, it's mainly superstition)


----------



## figbat (30 Jun 2021)

davesummerh said:


> I used mine yesterday and it kept auto pausing


Switch off the auto-pause then.
I must admit it irks me when I am wobbling up a stiff climb, barely keeping upright and the Bolt assumed I’ve stopped.


----------

